
I Was a Useful Idiot for Capitalism - iron0013
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/i-was-useful-idiot-capitalism/615031/
======
BuckRogers
This was a very good read, highly recommended for those that may pass by in
the future. Long article, and lacking in meaningful conclusion on how to move
forward, but a great history lesson that admits to a lot of mistakes.

------
will-mortar
Aren’t we all useful idiots for capitalism?! Ed Bernays made sure of that
after the First World War.

If you are moved by this, watch ‘the century of the self’ by Adam Curtis

------
jfeiwell
apparently this person really is a useful idiot lmao

